# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τώρα θα μάθει;;;

## cowboysxaris

Χαιρετώ την παρέα! Απέκτησα ένα καναρινι μαλινουα από πετ σοπ, μετά από 3 μέρες στο σπιτι μου, και αφού ειναι μαδιμενο, κανει κάτι φωνές αρκετουτσικες αλλά χαζες, ειναι ενός έτους μου είπε, τώρα θα μείνει έτσι;; Μπορώ κάτι να κάνω;; Δεν εχει σχέση με τα ακούσματα που άκουγα και ήθελα..

----------


## Gardelius

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα! Απέκτησα ένα καναρινι μαλινουα από πετ σοπ, μετά από 3 μέρες στο σπιτι μου, και αφού _ειναι μαδιμενο,_ κανει κάτι φωνές αρκετουτσικες αλλά χαζες, ειναι ενός έτους μου είπε, τώρα θα μείνει έτσι;; Μπορώ κάτι να κάνω;; Δεν εχει σχέση με _τα ακούσματα που άκουγα και ήθελα.._


*
Καλημερα!! Μπορει κατι να συμβαινει...αλλα οτι ειναι μονο 3 μερες ισως ειναι και λιγο στρεσαρισμενο ακομα!! Εχει δαχτυλιδι? Τι εχεις στο μυαλο σαν ακουσμα??*  :Confused0006:

----------


## geam

το πήρες απο πετ σοπ??? περιοχη??? χρωμα δαχτυλιδιου???

----------


## yannis37

ενός έτους πουλί, πρέπει να λέει.
σου προτεινω να ακουσεις εστω και απο tube άλλα καναρινακια μαλινουα....αν παιζει σε αυτες τις φωνες εισαι οκ (ειδικά αν το θες μονο για να το ακους στο μπαλκονι σου)

----------


## cowboysxaris

το οτι κανει καποιεσ φωνεσ με κλειστο το στομα κτλ με κα8ησυχαζει οτι ειναι μαλινουα, το δακτιλιδι του ειναι κοκκινο, μπορντο, το κανει ελαχιστα σε ολη την διαρκεια τισ ημερασ κ ελαχιστη σχεση με αυτα απο το youtube, λετε να βελτιωθη? υπαρχι τετοια περιπτωση???

----------


## yannis37

φετινό ειναι................. και θα βελτιωθει αλλά μην φανταστεις και παρα πολύ.........ενα 80%-90% ειναι τελειωμένο. (θα του δώσεις ομως και μια δυο εβδομάδες ακομα για προσαρμογή και μετα θα το κρινεις)
ποιος ξερει ποσο καιρο ηταν στο pet shop ....αν εχει εκπαιδευτει καθόλου....και τι ακουγε εκει μέσα.

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ελπίζω σε βελτίωση με τον καιρό δεν ξερω πόσο καιρό το είχε και αν εκπαιδευτηκε, αλλά και εγω ρώτησα ρώτησα και επειδή μου είπαν δεν ήξεραν αναγκάστηκα και πήγα σε petshop.. :sad:

----------


## cowboysxaris

;;; ;;

----------


## Gardelius

*Χάρη...υπομονη!!!! Ποσο ειναι τωρα? μια εβδομαδα το χεις??
*

----------


## cowboysxaris

ειναι 1 ετουσ, το εχω ναι, απλα το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι του αλλαξα 2-3 μερη

----------


## Gardelius

> ειναι 1 ετουσ, το εχω ναι, απλα το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι του αλλαξα 2-3 μερη


*Τι εννοεις?? μεσα -εξω?? ή γενικα θεσεις μεσα στο σπιτι?? Δεν ειναι καλο αυτο!!!!! Ειναι και ενας απ τους λογους που μπορει να το στρεσαρουν ακομα πιο πολυ!!*

----------


## cowboysxaris

Οχι όχι πάνω και κάτω απο ένα ράφι που το βαζω

----------

